# Young mother of a toddler and a baby on the way!



## mommyAmoroso2

Hello Everybody my name is Noel. I am 22 years old and i have a 7 year old son and i am expecting a baby girl in May 2015. i was only 14 years old when i found out i was pregnant with my son, still with the father at the time and life just fall apart around me before my eyes. so here i am now alive and well and raising a healthy 7 year old who is full of life! He is the reason i am still here today! so i decided to start a blog for young mothers and talk about the struggles and the happy times of mother hood! ive only did one blog so far about my job and i plan on doing more very soon! i just need to know people are gonna be willing to read comment and see my blogs! i really wanna help young moms ! so here is where my blogs will be posted ! please check back for more blogs! thank you soo much!! from one mom to other!!


----------



## we can't wait

Welcome. :flow:

Congratulations on your pregnancy & good luck with your blog!


----------



## hopeisreal

Hi there! I'm a teen mom. 16. I have a little boy who is 6 months old! And although I was on birth control, I'm expecting #2 probably in September. No idea what the gender is! My boyfriend and I are hoping its a girl!


----------

